# the other form of snow



## Pontoon Princess

the Washington snow catters enjoying the good life, drinking Timberline Tucker Ale

and to own a snow cat, first, you must own a BOAT !


----------



## Track Addict

Should be a requirement.  Similar sickness,  they definitely multiply, require as much servicing, and are available in cat versions.

Nautical miles of smiles!

OTW we call it.  (On the water)


----------



## JimVT

I also have one.


----------



## PJL

Boats are cool, but...  This is how I spent my weekend.  

There is still snow on Rainier barely visible in the background.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Should be a requirement.  Similar sickness,  they definitely multiply, require as much servicing, and are available in cat versions.
> 
> Nautical miles of smiles!
> 
> OTW we call it.  (On the water)




???? three kiddos ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

PJL said:


> Boats are cool, but...  This is how I spent my weekend.
> 
> There is still snow on Rainier barely visible in the background.



GEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

you are having just too much fun...


----------

